# Feeling of trapped air...



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi all,I've had this annoying symptom for quite some time, and it went away for several months so I all but forgot about it, until it started to come back a couple of months ago. Ironically, it was right after I finished my round of tests at UNC, which included a test for SIBO.Anyways, here it is: I get this terribly uncomfortable feeling of LOTS of trapped air in my left side, mostly in the area under my left ribcage. Sometimes it feels like there is air under the left side of my ribs, and sometimes it feels like it's in my abdomen. I notice it partly because it's uncomfortable, and also partly because it is SO LOUD. It makes loud noises when I press on the area, when I suck in and push out my stomach muscles, when I cough or sneeze, when I twist or turn a certain way, or sit/stand up...and especially when I try to walk or run. I have been trying to get back to exercising but every time I try to jog I have this annoying air in my abdomen and it is so loud that it is embarrassing, and it's so uncomfortable I can't stand it.I think it is air, because it sounds like air, and because it makes noises when I press on my belly or try to move the air around. But I feel like if it were just gas, it wouldn't last for months on end. Sometimes I feel like I would feel better if I burped, but it doesn't help. I have noticed that when I take laxatives, I usually don't have this feeling the next day, and if I do it is minimal. I am wondering if it is SIBO, because the first time I had this, I took a round of antibiotics and I didn't connect the dots until months later, but the air seemed to go away after taking them. Recently I had the tests at UNC, and was told that the SIBO test came back negative, but about a month after the tests I got the feeling of air in me once again. So I called up my old GI doc and he prescribed me another round of Doxycycline. I'm only about halfway through the bottle of it and the air in my belly is worse than ever! I am hoping it is because of the antibiotic because I feel awful.The only other thing I could think of is a hiatal hernia, since the feeling is right up underneath, and in the area of my abdomen below my ribs on the left side. I don't have another appointment with my GI for a couple of months though, and at this point I am starting to feel like a crazy person because there is no way I could have ANOTHER thing wrong with me. I was just wondering if anyone has had this feeling before? Or if anyone has ever had SIBO before, did you have a lot of gas in your abdomen that wouldn't come out?


----------



## Loucks2 (Feb 21, 2011)

AliKaye said:


> Hi all,I've had this annoying symptom for quite some time, and it went away for several months so I all but forgot about it, until it started to come back a couple of months ago. Ironically, it was right after I finished my round of tests at UNC, which included a test for SIBO.Anyways, here it is: I get this terribly uncomfortable feeling of LOTS of trapped air in my left side, mostly in the area under my left ribcage. Sometimes it feels like there is air under the left side of my ribs, and sometimes it feels like it's in my abdomen. I notice it partly because it's uncomfortable, and also partly because it is SO LOUD. It makes loud noises when I press on the area, when I suck in and push out my stomach muscles, when I cough or sneeze, when I twist or turn a certain way, or sit/stand up...and especially when I try to walk or run. I have been trying to get back to exercising but every time I try to jog I have this annoying air in my abdomen and it is so loud that it is embarrassing, and it's so uncomfortable I can't stand it.I think it is air, because it sounds like air, and because it makes noises when I press on my belly or try to move the air around. But I feel like if it were just gas, it wouldn't last for months on end. Sometimes I feel like I would feel better if I burped, but it doesn't help. I have noticed that when I take laxatives, I usually don't have this feeling the next day, and if I do it is minimal. I am wondering if it is SIBO, because the first time I had this, I took a round of antibiotics and I didn't connect the dots until months later, but the air seemed to go away after taking them. Recently I had the tests at UNC, and was told that the SIBO test came back negative, but about a month after the tests I got the feeling of air in me once again. So I called up my old GI doc and he prescribed me another round of Doxycycline. I'm only about halfway through the bottle of it and the air in my belly is worse than ever! I am hoping it is because of the antibiotic because I feel awful.The only other thing I could think of is a hiatal hernia, since the feeling is right up underneath, and in the area of my abdomen below my ribs on the left side. I don't have another appointment with my GI for a couple of months though, and at this point I am starting to feel like a crazy person because there is no way I could have ANOTHER thing wrong with me. I was just wondering if anyone has had this feeling before? Or if anyone has ever had SIBO before, did you have a lot of gas in your abdomen that wouldn't come out?


----------



## Loucks2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds to me like what I have and it is Irritable Bowel Syndrome. Look it up. Cant say for sure what to do, it depends on the person. I have dealt off and on with this all my life and am now having it back pretty bad, after an episode of high stress I am going through..it triggers it.


----------



## Flax (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a similar feeling. But in addition I get heart arrhythmia and episodes of increased pulse when I have this trapped feeling.

Did you get any explanation ? Any treatment?


----------



## Aubrae (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi, I have the same symptom but its on my right side under my rib cage. Usually it gets better when I pass gas or poop  But the entire time its there it is so painful. My ribs hurt, my back hurts, I feel like I'm drowning. I haven't been prescribed anything for it though. I'm not sure what to say that might help, hang in there though. Take care.


----------

